# Remove expanding foam from glass?



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

I accidentally got quite a bit of expanding foam on my exo without realising and now its gone hard, its not big blobs, its as if its been spread on, so quite thin layers but quite a bit of it.

Any ideas how I can remove it without scratching the glass?


----------



## Martin S (May 7, 2012)

A razor/stanley blade should do the job, and then clean up the residue with meths or similar (though I guess without the inhabitants about) and make sure you clean and dry the area well before adding them back in.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

As the op says - make sure you wash with water though thoroughly if using meths etc.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

I would agree with the above. A Stanley blade would do the job, personally I wouldn't put any chemicals near it, once you've got as much off as you can with the blade just scrub well with water. Be careful not to scratch the glass though.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm not sure that meths would dissolve cured polyurethane anyway?


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Once you have the thick off a long thin blade with nail polish remover works a treat, clean well after it's off.

:2thumb:

Phil


----------

